# ….



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

…..


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

This post really depends on if you're spiritual or not.

Technically, everything in existence "vibrates", but this has a more spiritual meaning to it that I don't necessarily agree with. In my opinion, people receive Depersonalization from cannabis because the drug catalyzes something in their subconscious. I don't think vibrations clashing together could have that effect; then again, I'm not spiritual, so you may have to ask someone that has a bit more experience with this field.


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I personally do not agree. I would say if you actually believe that then you've probably been smoking too much weed.

Have a day off.....


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with the original post , everything has a vibration and it's energy field. Humans are not immune to that "rule" so yeah that theory is extremely plausible to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

Interesting post thanks MissK. They're both very interesting concepts of how minds and bodies can be altered with pot. I agree it sounds plausible.

Most older people I talk to who smoke pot say pretty much the same thing "it's ok as long as you only smoke occasionally - as in - not every day. That seems sensible to me. And of course don't smoke it if you don't get some benefits out of it.


----------

